# mailq error after upgrade



## bloodhound (May 7, 2009)

I have up graded to v7.2

and now when i issue mailq i get : "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"

Weird part is that postfix is running smoothly

Anyone got a clue on how to make mailq work again?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2009)

What's in /etc/mail/mailer.conf?


----------



## bloodhound (May 8, 2009)

Thx for pointing me in the right direction 

I had this in mailer.conf:

```
<<<<<<< current version
=======
 $FreeBSD: src/etc/mail/mailer.conf,v 1.3.34.1 2009/04/15 03:14:26 kensmith Exp $
>>>>>>> 7.2-RELEASE
#
# Execute the Postfix sendmail program, named /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
#
sendmail        /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
send-mail       /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
mailq   /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
newaliases      /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
```
so i had to comment out the lines and all worked fine. Thax again for the help.


----------



## hydra (May 8, 2009)

Postfix replaces sendmail with its own compatibility binary, so that's why.


----------

